# A found gem



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello folks,

A few of you have met me in person. Some probably have seen my posts and questions. I've begun collecting corals since buying flexin's nano. Here's a little gem I found in my travels around the region - a pink center, blue ring, and green skirt. Apologies as focus is a bit off. I may not have the right lens.

The lighting I currently have isn't the best, full spectrum & blue par 38 LEDs. I don't get the color that madjelly and fragbox get from their corals in my tank, except under blue light only. I am wondering if I should go T5HO. I have a good camera but it doesn't seem to do the job when it comes to photographing corals. I'll try putting them on a tripod another time.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I got it! It's called ultra blowpop zoa. Man, I'm so excited. Just doing late night coral surfing... and ran right into them.. somewhat better pics from this site:










http://neptunescove.net/Blow-Pop_zoas.html


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice... An awesome zoa and great bang for the buck. I was selling some frags at fragfest of this beauty on the weekend.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like GSP (not sure about it) on the first picture stings zoa. try to make some distance between...

GSP is aggressive coral

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

They sting zoas? didn't know that. I'll move them a bit.


----------

